# Onyx OS 10.4



## GuhefBey (27 Juin 2005)

Trouvé sur http://www.mactouch.com/breve.php?id_breve=0842, "Onyx compatible Tiger".
"OnyX 1.6 beta 1 est un utilitaire de maintenance, d'optimisation et de personnalisation compatible avec tous les ordinateurs Macintosh équipés de Mac OS X version 10.4.x (avec sous-système BSD)." On le trouve à : http://www.titanium.free.fr/french.html
Il est encore en version beta (aide partielle) + un bug trouvé, l'erreur "NSReceiverEvaluationScriptError: 4 (1)" apparaît lorsqu'on essaye de changer la "Vitesse d'affichage des panneaux et des fenêtres". mais c'est une bonne nouvelle. Il simplifie tellement la maintenance.

--
Guhef


----------



## DeniX (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour
Merci pour l'info...   
Onyx est connu comme le loup blanc de la communauté Mac
Avosmac a abordé le sujet plusieurs fois et sur le forum également.

· Cacher un fichier ou un dossier (Avec Onyx, Cocktail, Xupport ou une commande Terminal)
 n°45 - p12 - parution : 11/2004 - rubrique : Astuces Mac OS X

· TinkerTool 3 (Onyx et autorisation administrateur)
 n°Hors Série n° 11 «Lo - p47 - parution : 06/2004 - rubrique : Courrier

· Onyx soit qui mal y pense (Maintenance système, paramètrages, optimisation, automatisation?)
 n°Hors série n° 8 «Spé - p08 - parution : 10/2003 - rubrique : Logiciels Mac OS X

· Papa d?Onyx (Joël Barrière créateur d?Onyx)
 n°51 - p44 - parution : 05/2005 - rubrique : Portraits

DeniX


----------

